
Solar Roadways Prove Expensive and Inefficient - mortenjorck
https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/solar-roadways-are-expensive-and-inefficient#gs.51GOVek
======
ChrisGranger
Solar Roadways was a terrible idea from the get-go. Solar panels on rooftops
and car-ports make a lot more sense. It's not like we're lacking the square
footage to locate the panels...

